# Hi from Los Angeles



## JohnG (Mar 30, 2010)

Welcome, Jordan. Glad to have you here; we have a pretty sizable crowd of people who make their homes in LA.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 30, 2010)

Greetings Jordan and welcome to VI - great having you here.


----------



## Jordan37 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome, guys - yep, I'm just one more in the large LA LA Land crowd... :wink:


----------

